# Need help with Reverse T3 ratio range.



## mtn32 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Which calculator is the best to use to calculate the reverse T3 ratio? I found this one:

https://stopthethyroidmadness.com/rt3-ratio/

Also, what do the results indicate, usually? Is the range something that has to be very much in a certain range?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

What's your story? Very odd for a first time poster to post a question while directing to another site that happens to have a message board.

Quote to answer your question from the link you provided...



> What result am I looking for?
> 
> With the "free T3″/RT3 ratio, healthy ratios will be 20 or higher. With a "total T3″/RT3 ratio, you are looking for 10 or higher.


----------



## mtn32 (Mar 7, 2018)

sorry, I didn't know they had a message board there. 

But, I did a search for Reverse T3 ratio, and that is the calculator that came up. I am wondering if I should go with that or with another one.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a good place to start. That site has alot of great info on RT3.


----------

